# Oblivion. Dont read this because its about the end



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Really liked this film, he's entering the alien ship, tension building, big alien reveal...................oh no wait its a big evil triangle, pfft bicht please , a triangle, not very errrr alien is it, 

I wonder, during the making of the film if anyone told the director that you cannot have earth taken over by a triangle, wont happen,,,,,,,,,


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

The director wrote the comic that the film was based on so it's unlikely anyone could have talked him out of the ending as it was already his choice. 

The triangle was a very clever triangle though. It cloned Harper and created an army to kill off as much of humanity as they could. The film may have been a bit more interesting if they showed some of that after it became clear that Harper was a clone.


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

It's a tetrahedron not a triangle :thumb:


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

same diff same gay


----------



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

I was actually willing to let the talking shape slide and then when they bring her the clone 52 it seemed like a bit of 'we have to have a really happy ending' sort of thing.

They already had the ending with her having had his kid and the oh, she has someone to remember him by thing. Although it seems she gave birth and everything all by herself since it seemed like it was the first time she'd seen the others since he dropped her there.

At least if clone 52 dies there should be a few dozen others around the planet that can fill in for him.

And it was like 3 years later and #52 was still wearing his same uniform?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

As they flew in i kept talking myself out of plot holes...:lol:

The graphic novel is much more classy the artwork fantastic.

What i do admire is the actual implementation to get the book to film.

The fact the patrol ship was made full scale by the same guys that made the Tron bikes.

It was taken to every location to shoot all scenes on it.

The Gimbal of the ****pit so the flying shots were shot in camera which is what they wanted to do for as much as possible of the whole movie, even been thrown about in the flight chase combat.

The Fact Tom did all his own stunts as ever, even taking about 19 takes to ensure when he falls on the table he faces the camera, painful.

The Bike been made for real to again ensure its shot in real time in camera.
Tom was thrown doing the first jump.

The movie deserved to do better for all the work they put in, and Iceland looked incredible, the scene with Tom on the cliff was a challenge to get everyone up there including the flyer and bike.

Just seams like a video game plot.

Perhaps the AI was the creation of Galactus...:lol:


----------

